# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  problem with identity_val_local()

## killerloop

hello! I am pretty new with db2, and I have a question considering the use of the function identity_val_local().
Let's say I have a table called CUSTOMER, looking like this:

ID NAME LAST_NAME
----------------------------

where ID is the primary key which is auto generated with auto increment by 1. Now I want to create a query that should look something like this:

insert into customer (NAME, LAST_NAME)
values ('f_name', 'l_name')
select identity_val_local()

and as you see I would like the query to insert a new row in the table and as a result to return the last inserted value in the identity column (in this case ID). Now this is a very MSSQL 2005 like syntax (because I have used it), and according to me it should be all right. But it isn't!!! If anyone can help me with these problem I would be very grateful!
Thanks in advance!

----------


## killerloop

problem solved!!!

insert into customer (NAME, LAST_NAME)
values ('aaa', 'sss'');
values identity_val_local()

----------

